# Chinese omlet, or green eggs with ham



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Yeah, yeah, okay, maybe I overdid it with the name.

But, the name fits, as you'll see.

Back in the 1990s I was in law school and one of my classmates was a Chinese gentleman, from mainland China and his wife, and they rented a house in Monterey Park, just east of Los Angeles.

William and Rose were both students at my law school. I was their roommate, and, I think sort of like their pet American. Tried not to embarrass them too much, and I tried not to let them embarrass me too much. Must have worked, because I lived with them for about 6 years.

Both of my roommates' parents came to live with us for a year apiece, on visas.

The guy's parents were from Guangjo aka Canton, and they spoke no English. But they were nice and polite, and did tai chi in the driveway in the morning, cultivate a Chinese veggie garden in the backyard with Chinese veggies, and, every day, cook their own food, one of which was this dish.

INGREDIENTS FOR ONE PERSON
4 eggs, scrambled
4-6 bunches of scallions, chives, or Chinese chives, chopped
1 - 6 oz. of any cooked protein you want to add, I recommend bacon, ham, smoked sausage, tasso (thanks @Brainbucket!), cooked shrimp, cooked fish, cooked chicken . . . 
Soy sauce
Pepper sauce (if you like)

yeah, that's it.

PROCEDURE
mix scrambled eggs with chopped scallions, etc., along with the protein, put in about a teaspoon of soy sauce. You should have what looks like a bowl of green glop, glued together with the eggs, studded with the protein pieces, with a bit of dark from the soy sauce, and red from pepper sauce, if used.

Heat pan or wok, with just a little bit of oil, like maybe 1 tsp.

Toss glop into hot oil, and cook till done to taste. It ends up like this green cake, with egg binder, studded with the protein.

Serve with white rice.

So good.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Sounds great.

I like my Scrambled Eggs with Salsa ( homemade) , and Queso, lots of Salsa and Queso.


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I also put onions and bean sprouts in mine.

Fry them in ‘patties’ to a crunchy outside and serve 
then in brown gravy that I make with a chicken broth base.

It’s called egg foo young...very easy to make and
very tasty. It’s my guys favorite. 

Where’s the pic of your egg foo young?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Grreat great Grandma loves it too!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, I also put onions and bean sprouts in mine.
> 
> Fry them in ‘patties’ to a crunchy outside and serve
> then in brown gravy that I make with a chicken broth base.
> ...


I've never been a big fan of that. That isn't really Chinese, but is instead something for American appetites. Brown gravy is Euro-American to the core. (I love it, of course!) Bean sprouts in egg, well, meh. To me.

The eye-opening thing was how different Chinese home cooking is from the restaurant chow.

That said, the Chinese are great to cook for and eat with; they don't have too many food prejudices as a group. If it smells good, they'll eat and enjoy. So if you change their recipe so you like it, they'll join you in enjoying it. 

They have all kinds of recipes, some of which embody waste not want not. Stuffed duck and chicken feet, anyone? Blood cake? Cooked pork uterus? Beef pizzle? 

No doubt somewhere there's a recipe for panda bear. Likely with black bean sauce . . . .


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Here’s a picture from yesterday.

Turned out pretty good; I made it with pre-cooked bacon. It also keeps well in the fridge for about a week. I had some for breakfast, with some rice and soy sauce.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> I like my Scrambled Eggs with Salsa ( homemade) , and Queso, lots of Salsa and Queso.
> 
> ...


Sounds like huevos rancheros, all over the place out here.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> Sounds like huevos rancheros, all over the place out here.


Yep all over the place where I came from too.

West Texas. 


ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Yep all over the place where I came from too.
> 
> West Texas.
> 
> ...


Drove through west Texas a number of times. It was always windy, I mean fierce. I still remember this exchange at a diner:

ME: "Does the wind always blow that way?" (Sign was salaaming in the wind outside.) 
WAITRESS: "No, hon' sometimes it blows the other way."


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Funny, I remember the wind blowing some, But only for a little while, not constantly. 

And yes it changes directions from time to time. 

Gotta keep those dunes in place , Can't have them going to Oklahoma.



ED


----------

